# B11/N12 Motorsport rear sway bar



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm selling my old B11 sway bar I bought from the Nissan Motorsport catalog years ago. I had it on my B11 ice race/rally car. It fits the N12 Pulsars as well. The catalog part number is [was] 99996-Q4351. I didn't check, but I doubt these are available any more from Nismo. It is a 7/8" bar. I believe it was made by Quickor http://www.quickorgarage.com/swaybar.htm]. 










I no longer have the instruction sheet, but it pretty straightforward to install. Just $60 shipped [48 states]. PM me.

Mike


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

any pic of it installed?


----------

